# Can goats eat stones?



## Fhazoo (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello- My young daughter may have fed some gravel to the goat. I don't know how he's doing yet but will he be okay :help: ?
I'm worried!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It isn't good for them to eat stones. I would guess your daughter offered the stones and the goat moved them around in her hand, but didn't eat them. I wouldn't worry to much about it. 


Oh and by the way, Welcome to The Goat Spot! :wave:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure he'll be ok. Just keep a close eye on him for any weird behavior...just want to make sure nothing got blocked, etc. 

Oh...and welcome to TGS!! :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen goats nibble at sand and eat it from time to time but never large stones so I would be more inclined like Ashley said that the goat didn't actually swallow the stones. Goats will nibble on just about anything you hand feed them ---but they are picky about what they eat


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep they already said it.

I just wanted to welcome you here also. Tell us a little bout yourself and your goats. We love pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome...Fhazoo...to TGS ...so glad.... you are here... :wave: 

It is a myth... about "goats eat anything" ....it was always said ...that goat's ...eat bottle caps...LOL......but in reality ....they don't... they may.. fumble it around... in their mouth...then spit it out.....No worries.....goats are really smart.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome.....and yep, as the others said, unlikely that he ate them.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome!! :wave: I'd have to say that I'd assume he didn't eat them. :wink:


----------

